# Airshow 1990



## Njaco (Dec 17, 2008)

Going through my dad's pics I came across some he took at some airshows in 1990. Back then he was a volunteer for the Confederate Air Force and did some things for them here in New Jersey. The backs of these pics show a print date of September 1990 but they may have been sooner as the one P-51 was destroyed in a crash in September 1990. Some look like they were taken at Millville and others may have been at McGuire. I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 17, 2008)

some more..... Thats my dad in the last pic.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 17, 2008)

more....


----------



## Njaco (Dec 17, 2008)

and some.....


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 17, 2008)

Great pics mate, thanks for sharing! I love the Tora birds


----------



## evangilder (Dec 18, 2008)

Neat stuff! I have seen Six-Shooter out here the last couple of years.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2008)

Good stuff! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 18, 2008)

Good stuff, I sometimes envy you Americans. You have all these nice warbirds, We usually only see the standard Spt IX, Mustang and Harvard. Not that they aren't great, but I would love to see that B17 flying.


----------



## Crunch (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow, what a great collection of birds!


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks NJ those were some great shots


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 19, 2008)

Awesome!


----------

